# Update on the New Feeder! :) Amazing Savings!



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

As some of you know, last month we made a new feeder for the goats.
I was really worried about the bar spacing with the hay, but it has proven to be absolutely perfect! They are able to graze and munch all day, and can get their lips thru the bars really easily. They really are not having any issues with it whatsoever, and I love love love being able to give them their grains in there as well! 

The girls have, in a bit over a MONTH, wasted about as much hay as they were wasting in half a day before!
If you look at the last photo, the hay you see on the ground (scattered) is pretty much all that has been wasted since the feeder went in.  (I am sure some of it might have been blown away by the wind) but still!
It's AMAZING!
I used a bit over 1 bale of hay this month, and I used to use a bale a week!
I am just blown away by how well this works!

And I know, I know, I was supposed to make 'building plans' for how to make it, and I have been so busy that I honestly have not had the time. I promise that I will get those done soon. Cross my heart! 

I also made a 2-foot version of this feeder as well to use when the girls are in the garage to kid.  I can post a photo of that one as well if you guys want to see it.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Bravo! A very nice feeder. With hay prices continuing to go up, less waste is always a plus!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and did I mention that Chloe is growing back her hair on her nose?
Yay! 
I don't have a good photo of a Before for her, but here is a photo taken before the new feeder went in, and one I took about an hour ago as a comparison.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice job...must show hubby : )


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Only one bale a month, wow we go through about a bale a day with the goats and they pick up everything. Although we have about 45.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

That is very nice!! Hopefully you can write up the plans for it because I would certainly be interested!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice! Those metal bars look like closet shelves??


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Seriously! I'd be interested as well. We've switched to chaffhaye because of the cost and the loss by waste.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow...that's really nice
Though the shelves to me look like they belong to a meat case/freezer


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my, that's a great looking feeder. I need to show my dad this, he hates how much hay my goats waste, and so do I. Maybe I can get him to help me build something like this.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So they must pull the hay out the bottom then? Not through the bars right? I SO need to figure out a feeder for my ND's. They waste as much as they eat!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh no, they pull the hay out thru the bars with no problems at all.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow that looks great  did you get directions from somewhere or did you just wing it? I'm going to try and make one hope you get those plans soon. Did you stain it? It looks shiny. lol Jk


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love this feeder. I was thinking of doing something similar having tiny bars but my mum and step dad were insisting the gaps weren't big enough. Now I have evidence against them


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice job! I want one! My 10 does waste enough hay each day to feed my horse!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I used a bit over 1 bale of hay this month, and I used to use a bale a week!
I am just blown away by how well this works!".......


That's a round bale right


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> I used a bit over 1 bale of hay this month, and I used to use a bale a week!
> I am just blown away by how well this works!".......
> 
> That's a round bale right


LOL Nope that is a Square bale. Each bale is 75 lbs I believe, and it holds 22 flakes of hay. I use about 6 flakes of hay a week with this thing, so that is enough hay for nearly 4 weeks... (about a month) In one month, I used 1 bale and 2 flakes.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a great feeder, I think we will be making one very similar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Sweeeet! We need to make new feeders because the spacing on the fencing on ours has been bad for goatie nosies -- they all have little bald spots from rubbing against the wires, and we feel terrible. I want to experiment with a few different designs to see what works best for us, and I think something like this would be good for us to test out!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I just built one. I love it, no more wasting hay! I made mine with two metal shelves that were 4' long. I left small openings in the sides so they have stick their head in to eat. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks AWESOME!  Good job!
I was so surprised to see that the shelves actually work AWESOME!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Alrighty, finally took some photos of the smaller feeder. We made 2 of them, one for us (a LOT shorter and closer to the ground than the one pictured). The one pictured we are selling to someone who wanted us to build them one.


----------

